# Vids from Doles this weekend.



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice Vid!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

It sure was fun this weekend, water was just the right height. drtj is the green brute seen being pushed out in the video by me on the 400... lol :lmao:But we did score him some outlaws this weekend so he shouldnt have to be pushed out like that much more.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! :nutkick:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

he pushed me a little bit, but i had to pull him back so.... AC 400 > drtj's brute


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Lol. The brute done me a lot better this go round at Doles than the last time. I had a little bit of water trouble with the brute but nothing major. I think I got that took care of. Gonna redo my snorks & vent lines. The laws are a huge difference from the swamp lites. I had to push the kitty a little bit too, but I noticed that wasn't videoed. Lmao! I'm ready to go again.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Haven't seen the video yet. I'm on my phone so I can't see it. I will watch it in a few hours


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

we both had to get PULLED out of the hole that you "pushed" me in (by an arctic cat 650 that didnt even try the hole, btw) ... lol and I'm not gonna tell everyone about the other instance... lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Yeah we can keep that between us. Lol. My next ride will be totally different experiance with the new shoes!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

heck yea! you just need to find either some sra wheels or irs wheels... sra's all the way around will look beast though.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Nice vid. I like the look of the SRA rims. Might look into getting me some later. They would look sweet all way around


----------



## localfiremedic (Apr 18, 2010)

Had a good time this weekend. Can't wait until the next time


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like fun man, we hit up rocky creek this weekend, next time we go ridin, we gona be headed to doles as well, gotta change it up a bit :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont even know if im gonna be able to ride any in April. My weekends are pretty booked up right now. if i dont ill just be saving money for the Boggs N Boulders trip in May.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I know I wont be able to ride in April & prolly May. June might be my next outing at the earliest. Gotta take care of other things first.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i hear ya man. i know when things are more important.


----------

